# Show off your best/cutest/largest dimples!



## sweet&fat (Nov 17, 2007)

Time to show off those adorable dimples- thigh, arm, face, wherever! Which are your favorites and why?

For example- I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the oversize dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not the most aesthetic picture, but it was in the name of science). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with that dimple- I touch it all the time and I love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that? 

I also love the dimples I get in my arms when I work out- I wish I had some way to take a picture of those...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Nov 18, 2007)

very sexy! I love it!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm hoping people are scurrying off to take dimple pics cos I love this thread idea


----------



## dan (Nov 19, 2007)

I love fat thighs . The dimples are like the iceing on the cake. You have really nice legs.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 19, 2007)

Why is Ned Sonntag not all over this thread yet?


----------



## jersteff6 (Nov 19, 2007)

WOW!!! That is one beautiful sexy leg.:smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Why is Ned Sonntag not all over this thread yet?



He's preparing his long speech on the beauty of the dimple(s). Hehe...


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2007)

dan said:


> I love fat thighs . The dimples are like the iceing on the cake. You have really nice legs.



I wholeheartedly concur!!!... :smitten:


----------



## altered states (Nov 20, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Time to show off those adorable dimples- thigh, arm, face, wherever! Which are your favorites and why?



I believe you have just shown me my new favorite dimples.


----------



## altered states (Nov 20, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Why is Ned Sonntag not all over this thread yet?



In his overwhelming urgency to post a reply, he sprained every one of his fingers and toes and his nose on his keyboard and is currently recovering in a Cape-area hospital, where officials are feverishly attempting to hook him up to a voice recognition-equipped PC. He has reportedly sold a kidney to finance this.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 20, 2007)

I have a dimple on my butt! But I ain't showin'! 

Nice legs by the way!


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 20, 2007)

*Sweet&Fat: cute pics wow - :smitten::smitten::smitten:
Yes where is Ned to appreciate all this cute dimpleness 
*


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 20, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Why is Ned Sonntag not all over this thread yet?



 He's probably hanging around, waiting for the elbows to show up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 20, 2007)

I've got them all over the place, but I'll start with the butt dimple... I like it. It's a little hard to catch in pictures... but it's just above the jeans in both of these, below the coin purse area. 

One on each side... but again, hard to tell in pics.

(Elbows included for good measure.  ) 

View attachment am_37_43.jpg


View attachment am_69_36.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Nov 20, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got them all over the place, but I'll start with the butt dimple... I like it. It's a little hard to catch in pictures... but it's just above the jeans in both of these, below the coin purse area.



That's a super cute dimple!!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got them all over the place, but I'll start with the butt dimple... I like it. It's a little hard to catch in pictures... but it's just above the jeans in both of these, below the coin purse area.
> 
> One on each side... but again, hard to tell in pics.
> 
> (Elbows included for good measure.  )




Yay, butt dimple!


----------



## altered states (Nov 21, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got them all over the place, but I'll start with the butt dimple... I like it.



Yeah, me too, and I'm surprised more attention has to be paid to the sacred butt dimple(s) around here over the years. Not all BBWs have them, and not all who have them are BBWs. An interesting and wonderful womanly feature.


----------



## wantbbwz (Nov 22, 2007)

verynice you are hot


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Nov 22, 2007)

Actually, after some careful rechecking, I realize I have TWO dimples on my butt, one for each cheek.
Still not showing though!


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 22, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> I've got them all over the place, but I'll start with the butt dimple... I like it. It's a little hard to catch in pictures... but it's just above the jeans in both of these, below the coin purse area.
> 
> One on each side... but again, hard to tell in pics.
> 
> (Elbows included for good measure.  )



AnnMarie, I always thought that you had cute dimples... this is just reminding me of that! 

And now..... since my dimples are on my face, here's mine!  

View attachment dimples.jpg


----------



## lovessbbw (Nov 22, 2007)

sweet&fat said:


> Time to show off those adorable dimples- thigh, arm, face, wherever! Which are your favorites and why?
> 
> For example- I have very large and fluffy thighs, and I took this picture so that I could actually see the oversize dimple on my left thigh that I get when I sit down (not the most aesthetic picture, but it was in the name of science). It's the dark dot above the cellulite on the bottom edge. I'm obsessed with that dimple- I touch it all the time and I love the way that it looks! I have many dimples on my thighs, but this one is so much larger and better. Does anyone else have something like that?
> 
> I also love the dimples I get in my arms when I work out- I wish I had some way to take a picture of those...


:smitten:Stunning dimple on stunning thighs.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh (Nov 22, 2007)

I have got a couple of dimples on my bum but I aint showing them. I have lost a lot of weight, but I am delighted to say that I still have fat girl thighs and calves, a soft wobbly tummy, and a small but fleshy bum. The scales show a lower weight but I am still wobbly and soft like jello.


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice dimples, bmann!


----------



## Mikey (Nov 22, 2007)

Susannah said:


> I have got a couple of dimples on my bum but I aint showing them. I have lost a lot of weight, but I am delighted to say that I still have fat girl thighs and calves, a soft wobbly tummy, and a small but fleshy bum. The scales show a lower weight but I am still wobbly and soft like jello.



...and that's a good thing!!


----------



## baavai (Dec 16, 2013)

Woow sexy sexy, I like it. looking nice.


----------



## loopytheone (Dec 16, 2013)

What a great thread idea! I have some on my bum but that is not for sharing! When I pinch my skin on my thighs and arms and press really hard you can see little dimples but they are boring! I also have a dimple on one cheek. Yeah, I have one dimple instead of two, I guess I am just quirky that way! I would show a picture but my attempts to intentionally smile make me look like a murderer. :doh:


----------



## Tad (Dec 16, 2013)

loopytheone said:


> ! I also have a dimple on one cheek. Yeah, I have one dimple instead of two, I guess I am just quirky that way! I would show a picture but my attempts to intentionally smile make me look like a murderer. :doh:



I also have one dimple, so you are not alone! (and I also look more deranged than happy when I try to deliberately smile for the camera....)

ETA: whoa, talk about a blast from the past! Amazing how far back in the archives some people go digging!


----------



## dblbellybhm (Dec 17, 2013)

I've been told that my belly dimple is very cute. :blush:


----------

